

10 Million Galaxy S III Sold by July, A Word from Samsung - uksharma
http://www.starwebworld.com/10-million-galaxy-s-iii-sold-by-july-a-word-from-samsung/
Starting from a base of 9 million pre-orders was quite evident that the race of the Galaxy S III began falling, and according to what said JK Shin, head of Samsung’s telecommunications sector, sales of the last top of the range of the house will exceed 10 million before the end of July.
======
jerrya
I'd love to see Google and "the market" tell Samsung it's time to slowdown and
make some official statements regarding how Samsung will support its products
for current and future releases of Android.

~~~
csulok
i think it's pretty obvious they are happy with their decision - you get your
android upgrade when you go from galaxy s2 to s3 and alike.

------
GiraffeNecktie
This "article" is completely incoherent gibberish. Who is voting this up?

------
sandy4u
nice post....

